# But I could get in the bath too Mammy ...



## Kirsty (Sep 9, 2011)

Ever been nervous ......


----------



## Kirsty (Sep 9, 2011)

Right that's it ... Getting out .... Didn't want a soak anyway


----------



## Clairasol (Sep 8, 2011)

Gorgeous. 
Archie has on more than 1 occasion now got excited and jumped in the bath with my two girls. He just loves water and can't wait to get in the bath after a muddy bath....strange dog!!!


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Lovely. Millie does sometimes take a look when I'm in the shower, but deosn't attempt to come in


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Oh bless! Daisy actually avoids the bathroom as that is where she gets her bath and groom!


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

Sooooo cute, love the curls x 


Jeanie x


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

Betty shocked my mum by jumping in on top of her once!

Very cute pics!!!

X


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

aw so cute! Her chocolate nose <3

Vincent has tried very hard to get into the bath when I'm in! I used to have a cat that once jumped in without realising it was full...he was not happy!!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Ahh how cute ... how can your resist that little nose popping over the bath


----------



## Dextersmum (Feb 9, 2012)

Lovely pictures! Reminds me of my Dexter,he'd happily get in the shower with me. He even stands up with his paws on the sink when I brush my teeth!


----------



## Scarlett (Dec 15, 2011)

Cute pictures  Scarlett will come into the bathroom with me and stand up with her paws on the side of the tub and just give me those big puppy eyes lol She has tried to jump in a couple of times unsuccessfully when she was younger. Sometimes she will also just come in with me and lie beside the tub… just so that I don't get lonely...


----------

